# Wow !  1939 Schwinn



## onecatahula (Jul 1, 2017)

1939

Huh, Never seen one like it !

Sez it's a  "A pease (sic) of history"



(NOT mine)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/6200130101.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

"1939 vintage 24" rear schwinn varsity all original except the paddels tbat aer on now i do hiw ever have the original padles hapoy to give with .. 10 speed working byscle. . A pease of history that rides well... pls only serious buyers and if you wana make me an offer Ile give it shot but no lowbsllers pls and thank you 
show contact info
I'm located in valley but I commute to west Hollywood silver lake and in between if need dilivey"

DIBS! I'm on it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## THE STIG (Jul 1, 2017)

....... $19.39


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2017)

onecatahula said:


> 1939
> 
> Huh, Never seen one like it !
> 
> Sez it's a  "A pease (sic) of history"




Its a pease of something...


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 1, 2017)

onecatahula said:


> 1939
> 
> Huh, Never seen one like it !
> 
> ...



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 1, 2017)

Too late. I bought it. That bike is 40 years ahead of it's time. Obviously an early prototype. A little cleanup and i will be asking $4000 plus shipping.
Willing to take $3999 for Cabe members. What a score. Ummmmmm going to hate myself when the drugs wear off.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 1, 2017)

MMMMMMMMMMMaybe I should take a few and then buy it from you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like @Schwinn499 is sitting on a goldmine


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like @Schwinn499 is sitting on a goldmine



Taking offers.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2017)

How can someone so illiterate survive in the world?

anyone read all that gibberish?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> How can someone so illiterate survive in the world?
> 
> anyone read all that gibberish?




If you examine the pictures real close, the answer to your question will be evident.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm hoping this isn't one of you Cabers again...........


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 1, 2017)

If I read that correctly, it appears that it comes with not one, but two sets of paddles? 
Sounds like a hell of a deal to me.










On a side note these things look kinda fun. Now I want one.


----------



## morton (Jul 2, 2017)

"1939 vintage 24" rear schwinn varsity all original except the paddels tbat aer on now i do hiw ever have the original padles hapoy to give with .. 10 speed working byscle. . A pease of history that rides well... pls only serious buyers and if you wana make me an offer Ile give it shot but no lowbsllers pls and thank you"

Well Said......can't argue with any of that!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 2, 2017)

Well i finally got the 39 schwinn from the LA craigslist. Looked a little rough when i first pulled it out of the box.


 
But after a little buffing compound, a little wax and a new set of tires it came out kinda nice.
$150 for the bike, $2000 for polishing compound and i will be asking $39.95.
Yu too cann own ah reel piece ov histry.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I just hope  they haven't figured out how babies are made!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 2, 2017)

Lmao all you guys crack me up!


----------

